# what do you prepare for?



## Catfish Prepper (Feb 28, 2013)

I know everyone has their own thoughts on what they feel may happen... The way I see it if you prep for the worst likely thing you feel would happen, then you have covered most of the not as bad type of events. So what do you prep for? Me its an economic collaspe, and the anachy following.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I have always felt if you prepare for economic collapse, failure of the dollar, hyper inflation and it's opposite deflation then you are prepped for about anything.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

We prep for a more personal disasters. losing a Job health or some medical reason that creates a loss of income. Now me personally I would totally love to see the zombie apocalypse, one can only dream lol.


----------



## AntiObama (May 13, 2013)

I am also assuming we will see an economic collapse sooner, rather than later. It’s my estimation that those who live off the government will turn into zombies once they no longer have the government to depend on. There’s your zombie apocalypse wesley762.


----------



## poriggity (May 12, 2013)

AntiObama said:


> I am also assuming we will see an economic collapse sooner, rather than later. It's my estimation that those who live off the government will turn into zombies once they no longer have the government to depend on. There's your zombie apocalypse wesley762.


Government takeover, forcing of socialism or communism upon our great nation is my biggest fear. If that happens, I will be living off the grid.


----------



## AntiObama (May 13, 2013)

You and me both brother.


poriggity said:


> Government takeover, forcing of socialism or communism upon our great nation is my biggest fear. If that happens, I will be living off the grid.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I had always figured it would be a collapse of the Federal Reserve Note. But after this weekend I am starting to think we may be lining up for a good old fashioned tax revolt.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Many possibilities! Financial collapse, Natural disaster like a solar flare EMP event, Hackers shutting down our national electric grid and quick collapse. Nuclear terrorism that may lead to
an accidental response from another nuclear power (been a few movies using this scenario), new worldwide strain of a bird flu, etc. I prep to at least have some options as an event unfolds, I'm buying some time
to evaluate and survive, at least for awhile, hopefully longer. I live by 2 simple rules...1. I'm not going out hungry, 2. I'm not going out without one hell of a fight!

SDF880


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

AntiObama said:


> I am also assuming we will see an economic collapse sooner, rather than later. It's my estimation that those who live off the government will turn into zombies once they no longer have the government to depend on. There's your zombie apocalypse wesley762.


 I'm getting ready for an economic collapse I see no way out of it. Another depression only a lot worse this time.
Can you imagine what it is going to be like in the cities when the low lifes find out there check isn't coming?
They will be the first to be taken to Camp FEMA for summer vacation. (I hope)
That's why I live in a desolate area. Also I think we will see it coming a day or two before it all breaks loose
stock market crashes, Obama telling us not to worry ,, and so forth


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I don't know that we prep for any ONE scenario, but I do agree that an economic collapse seems unavoidable with the track we are on. In that event, we are so screwed because as a population we are not nearly as resiuliant as we were back in the 30's.

The one thing I think we are least prepared for is an ass whipping pandemic.


----------



## AntiObama (May 13, 2013)

I think you're right bro... It is my hope to move my family to a desolate area before "it" happens.



budgetprepp-n said:


> I'm getting ready for an economic collapse I see no way out of it. Another depression only a lot worse this time.
> Can you imagine what it is going to be like in the cities when the low lifes find out there check isn't coming?
> They will be the first to be taken to Camp FEMA for summer vacation. (I hope)
> That's why I live in a desolate area. Also I think we will see it coming a day or two before it all breaks loose
> stock market crashes, Obama telling us not to worry ,, and so forth


----------



## AntiObama (May 13, 2013)

Yeah... How could we prep for that?



Rigged for Quiet said:


> I don't know that we prep for any ONE scenario, but I do agree that an economic collapse seems unavoidable with the track we are on. In that event, we are so screwed because as a population we are not nearly as resiuliant as we were back in the 30's.
> 
> The one thing I think we are least prepared for is an ass whipping pandemic.


----------



## ElPasoLoneWolf (May 5, 2013)

I don't remember if it was this forum or survival monkey that I read it on but we must keep in mind that during the great depression many types of wildlife were almost hunted to extinction, compare the amount of people back then to the amount of people today who will be out hunting for the next meal..better stock pile long term food, don't just think ill hunt after my 3 moth supply of food is gone.

What I prep for in order of what I think is most likely to happen,
1. Global economic collapse 
2. Solar flare event (2013 is the peak year for solar flares)
3. Pandemic (not a matter of if but when)

Get away, get far away OOSOOM, Out Of Sight Out Of Mind


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The way I see it if you have shelter, water, food, sanitation, medical, protection, and some precious metals then you are as prepared for anything that comes as you can be. My focus is economic or social collapse but I also know that earthquakes are common to my area and there are some volcanoes that are close enough to become an inconvenience. An EMP won't affect me as much as most because I am more prepared than most and as far as a pandemic is concerned... Well I live far from any big city or airports, My wife keeps things clean enough for performing surgery and I am in overall good health. At over 60 I am in the "target" group for things like the flu and other illnesses but I rarely get them - maybe I am one of those who has a high immunity? I am not ready to stop living yet so I will go on until I do get tired of it.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm probably one of, if not the lightest prepper there is on here, maybe to the point I might not even be considered a prepper. I try to have enough food to last several months if there is a breakdown, and able to grow some food, have the stuff needed to hunt and protect me and mine. A lot of things that could happen that makes running to the store for some post-toasties and tufu no longer an option.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

ElPasoLoneWolf said:


> I don't remember if it was this forum or survival monkey that I read it on but we must keep in mind that during the great depression many types of wildlife were almost hunted to extinction, compare the amount of people back then to the amount of people today who will be out hunting for the next meal..better stock pile long term food, don't just think ill hunt after my 3 moth supply of food is gone.
> 
> What I prep for in order of what I think is most likely to happen,
> 1. Global economic collapse
> ...


 I don't know about that,,, How many people can drop a deer at 150 yards or shoot a squirrel's head 
off with a 22 compared to back then? Hunting and preserving food was just a way of life for a lot folks back then


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

There are not many people who did that back then and there are fewer who could do it today.
Most of the "hunters" I have seen at the local range "sighting in" their rifles are happy with an eight inch shot group. On the other hand I am disappointed if I can't shoot less than an inch with my hunting rifles. The 22 has some inherent problems when shooting beyond 50 yards. The bullets start out of the gun at just above the speed of sound and they slow down real quickly. As that bullet goes into the transonic phase it loses accuracy and your group will open up substantially from 50 to 75 yards. By the time it gets to 100 yards it will be off far enough that just hitting the squirrel is just dumb luck.
All of the expensive 22RF target ammo starts out at between 900 and 1000 fps to avoid the transonic turbulence all together. But at the lower velocities it has substantially less killing power too.


----------



## grinder37 (Mar 1, 2013)

We prep for "whatever" is coming our way,too many possibilities of "bad" things going on/out there for something not to happen sooner or later.Living in the country with water and 2 like minded friends/neighbors with farmed and joined properties is a big plus for us.And some things just cannot be prepped for.The main concern,with me,however is the failing economy,major terrorist strike or a pandemic.

But food,water,shelter and protection,sanitary items and medical supplies are needed in pretty much any type of "bad" situation.The two things my family refuses to do is die from hunger/thirst or a simple infection from a cut on their hand (which with proper care can easily be avoided,no care for even a "little" cut can lead to a death when there is no ER to go to).


----------



## captstarlight (Apr 24, 2013)

All I know is the world is going to hell quickly. I believe there will be a financial collapse of some kind. There are not a lot of jobs around here. I work in a grocery store and it has come down from the home office that because of Obama care part time employees are no longer allowed to work more than 25 hours a week with have to increase their benefits. This will cut down on their hours and pay meaning they will need to get another part time job or apply foe assistance from the government. We will need to hire more help which will also cut down on the hours available to the part time.

I also live in a hurricane prone area. We have not been hit in several years so the chances are increasing we will be hit.


----------



## 5Runner (Jan 1, 2013)

Short term: Power outage, snowstorm, temporary lock-down.

Long term: Economic collapse.

Worst case: Bomb or other act of war/terrorism.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I don't prepare for just one possibility but many as many are possible in my mind. It's a world of anything can happen and always has been. Whether you want to be better prepared to handle the possibilities is up to the person. I look at being able to sustain holding where I'm at, moving out to a BOL in my vehicle or by foot. I just see it as most sensible to look at the various possibilities and how I can deal with them and survive.


----------



## miho (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm prepping for economic collapse. i figure if i gotta work just to pay rent then so be it.i got enough food to last .i have a big yard. to plant and raise chickens. lately i been considering to stop eating meat with all the diseases. Or just stock up on canned meat.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Are you canning the meat yourself? If not the preservatives in store bought canned meat are probably going to exceed those you'd buy fresh or anywhere else. I've only had beef about 3x in the last year or so because of the plentiful deer population. I create a lot of jerkey out of the deer and try not to waste anything. I'm not one to say though, that a natural raised animal in the wild, is all that better off than a farm raised animal for slaughter. They both have their pitfalls.



miho said:


> I'm prepping for economic collapse. i figure if i gotta work just to pay rent then so be it.i got enough food to last .i have a big yard. to plant and raise chickens. lately i been considering to stop eating meat with all the diseases. Or just stock up on canned meat.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

miho said:


> I'm prepping for economic collapse. i figure if i gotta work just to pay rent then so be it.i got enough food to last .i have a big yard. *to plant *and raise chickens. lately i been considering to stop eating meat with all the diseases. Or just stock up on canned meat.


How deep do you plant those chickens? I seem to be going too deep or maybe I don't water them enough??


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

paraquack said:


> How deep do you plant those chickens? I seem to be going too deep or maybe I don't water them enough??


You have to get it eggsactly right...


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Catfish Prepper said:


> I know everyone has their own thoughts on what they feel may happen... The way I see it if you prep for the worst likely thing you feel would happen, then you have covered most of the not as bad type of events. So what do you prep for? Me its an economic collaspe, and the anachy following.


I prepare for everything I can think of, ranging from a power outage caused by a storm all the way to all-out global thermonuclear exchanges, and all points in between. I have lived through hurricanes, tornadoes, earthquakes, floods, whiteouts, riots, civil unrest, and sandstorms. I am still here - those disasters are all gone. I hope to never have to face another, but I know I will.

The only contingency I am not prepared for is to face off and fight the guy on the left in this video - he can kick yo' slow reflex a$$ sideways:


----------

